# Externe 2TB Western Digital HD Kopierproblem



## dadevelopa (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine neue 2TB Western Digital HD. Zuerst erschien die Harddisk als USB Storage Device. Ich habe einige Daten auf diese Disk kopiert, anschliessend kam auf einmal die Aufforderung, die Harddisk müsse formatiert werden. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt erschien die HD als separates Laufwerk. Ich formatierte die Disk also. Anschliessend Kopierte ich erneut einige Dateien darauf. Wenn ich nun aber versuche etwas zu Kopieren erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
Cannot Create or Replace (filename): Cannot find the specified file
Make sure you specify the correct path and file name

Was könnte hier das Problem sein?
Ich habe bereits eine 200 GB Western Digital HD,welche einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------

